# Latest Videos of the Bluestone Jct.



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally dug out the Camcorder and shot a couple of videos of the layout....  but due to Youtubes Limits I had to break the video in half in order to upload it.

so I give you two videos of my Layout, and of course youtube messes with the quality of the video too...the master video looks way better.

but anyway enjoy 

Part One

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4TCCmWM_Ak 

Part Two

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFozDuq_G7Y 
I just noticed that below the screen on youtube on the lower right hand side of the screen is a watch in High Quality Tab...that looks way better 

You may have to cut and paste the addresses into you browser.



If someone can either make the links live or have the actual video show, please do it 

Thanks


----------



## cubythewater (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is a try to imbed the video:


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos for me, cubythewater...


----------

